# Harvest Time!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Picked about half my onions. I'm gonna leave them in the garden & let the sun dry them & then hang them in the barn.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey is that a soaker hose or a plastic hose? And how is it working for u?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

T- Tape & drip irrigation. Works good.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like a good crop!!. I see you've started okra. Mine is about the same....still too cool to get it growing good.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Looks like a good crop!!. I see you've started okra. Mine is about the same....still too cool to get it growing good.


I'm never planting it early again. I have a fence around my garden but the stupid rabbits are eating it as fast as I replant it. I've got 4 rabbits so far.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

I think i'm going to buy me a meat slicer just for onions. The thinner you cut them, the sweeter they seem to be. Nice onion crop you got thre!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

chumy said:


> I think i'm going to buy me a meat slicer just for onions. The thinner you cut them, the sweeter they seem to be. Nice onion crop you got thre!!


Thanks Bro! By the way I got thirty birds there off the heat & growing fast. Hatched about three hundred Bob's too.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey I was wondering.
If you lay those onions out to dry, and you get an accidental rain with them uncovered, will that cause them to rot?
I did that on garlic last year, and it all went bad.
Soâ€¦..I just chopped up about 50 pounds, and froze them. They are ready to unbar and go straight into a pan!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I just lay them out for a few hours then hang them in my barn.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice!


----------

